# Rat Play Tent and Ball Pit



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been wanting to make my rats a little ball pit to play in, and I wanted to put the balls in a kids play tent instead of just a box or something. I just bought the tent, but I'm still waiting for the plastic balls (Canadian Tire has to order them in for me). While I'm waiting for the balls to come in i've set the tent up with some toys and a few ping pong balls. My rats just love it! They even climb on top of the tent. And the best part is, I don't have to stress about the possibility of them biting a hole in the tent because it's _their _tent (I worried about this when I let them play in my camping tent). The tent just pops open so it's very easy to set up, and it easily folds into a small flat circle so it's easy to store. Here are some pics:

View attachment 7259
View attachment 7260
View attachment 7261
View attachment 7262
View attachment 7263


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

My rats are jealous. Maybe they'll get one of their own once we've moved.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

oh wow. My rats are jealous too lol. That is so awesome. It looks like a ton of fun. Where did you get the tent it is very cute?


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

moonkissed said:


> oh wow. My rats are jealous too lol. That is so awesome. It looks like a ton of fun. Where did you get the tent it is very cute?


I got it at a kid's toy store in my town called Secret Garden Toys. I found a bunch of tents online but it would have cost a lot to ship to Canada...luckily our small store had one.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Such a great idea!


----------

